# XIM Peelbond



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you guys use it? We just used it on a century home. Sprayed and backbrushed two coats. Wasn't that impressed considering the cost and voloume used. Its supposed to "fill in the cracks and achieve a smooth appearance".


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I like it. But I really haven't been using it very long.

Best success story to date: previously painted cinder-block building, with hairline cracks in pretty much all the joints.
Too tight to justify tuck point, nor was that in the contract.
Spot -brushed one coat. Dried clear so I wasn't sure if it filled them all or not. It did.

In the past I would have used caulk . I'd guess it saved me at least a full day.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Depends on how many mils you are trying to fill. It can go on 30 and dry to 15 in one application but that is hard to do. It does a pretty good job of filling, never perfect like the pictures show. The only problem I have with the concept, is when you spray say 20 mils and let dry, you have 10 mils in the void and 10 mil on the high spot as well. I don't know if you ever can truly fill the hole smooth. Does that make sense?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use it all the time I do an exterior job, on the second pic you can see I was using it to spot prime some peeling areas and then it was top coated with BM Moorglo. (see third pic) The results are great. See the chart to get an idea of the mils you need to do in order to achieve the result you want.


----------



## mcradice (Mar 19, 2011)

Count me as a fan......I mean, it's not magic, but will perform nicely assuming proper prep and all of that!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

No doubt, you have to put on much more than a regular coat of paint, sometimes 3-4x the mils. Most guys find it hard to grasp how much that really is, and it takes that much more material, which costs, so you have to know upfront the job will require and bid accordingly.

Although the sell board is nice to show the product, I rarely run into that type of cracking, peeling is more common. I just scrape as much as I can then spray a nice coat of peelbond. My customers are not expecting it to look perfect just much better than before. I feel confident that the product will hold down the old paint better than a regular exterior primer.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I just saw a can of Zinssers Peel Stop - extra thick formula. Seems they are trying to go after Peel Bond.
Anybody used it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> I just saw a can of Zinssers Peel Stop - extra thick formula. Seems they are trying to go after Peel Bond.
> Anybody used it?


I'll be trying that at my own home first. at $30 per gallon I hope it works like Peelbond


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

The home depots in my area just started carrying this. 

34.97 /gallon


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

So where does MadDog fit in with these?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

DeanV said:


> So where does MadDog fit in with these?


First time I hear of this product. Just visited the website. Pricier then the other two being discussed here.

Looks like mostly available on coastal states, a little scattered throughout some eastern inland states. There's none in South Florida though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> So where does MadDog fit in with these?


I don't think it compares to Peelbond and Peelstop. Last time I checked prices it was around $75-80 per gallon.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'll be trying that at my own home first. at $30 per gallon I hope it works like Peelbond


I've never used the triple-thick, but I have used Peel Stop original many times. Original Peel Stop is very thin. I have used it for chalky masonry and T1-11 with very good adhesive results, but it did not fill cracks. Two coats of top-coat filled it in nicely, though.

I know a lot of folks who swear by Peel Bond. I've not had that many occasions to use it, because with cracked or peeling jobs I've always feather-sanded very vigorously. I have one exterior this summer on which I'm planning to use it after scraping to see if it looks acceptable.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Triple thick rocks!:yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Triple thick rocks!:yes:


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used Maddog and thought it was ok for the price, House are these other 2 for spraying? Can they be used on lead painted houses? At under $40 a gallon it would be cheaper than the oil based we usually buy, that's closer to $50 a gallon.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I have used Maddog and thought it was ok for the price, House are these other 2 for spraying? Can they be used on lead painted houses? At under $40 a gallon it would be cheaper than the oil based we usually buy, that's closer to $50 a gallon.


that outrageous for primers........


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Has anybody reprinted a house where peelbond was used?

Think of how fun that will be to sand.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> that outrageous for primers........


In some ways but not in others.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> that outrageous for primers........


Not really, He might be using Benjamin Moore 094 or Penetrating Moorwhite.
Don't tell me that our multi-county painter uses the cheap stuff.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Not really, He might be using Benjamin Moore 094 or Penetrating Moorwhite.
> Don't tell me that our multi-county painter uses the cheap stuff.


cover stain $14.75 all day.... just tryed sherwins prime rx... @$29.50..big jump for me....just thinking it might save me the hassle..money on thinner and oil brushes....

$50.00 on primer is crazy... I use alot of super paint and a-100... nothing over $23/gallon so spending $50 on primer is nuts to me.....

no ones paying for that around here.....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Most feel a slower drying oil than cover stain is better for raw wood. Multipurpose primers have a place, but so do specific purpose primers.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> cover stain $14.75 all day.... just tryed sherwins prime rx... @$29.50..big jump for me....just thinking it might save me the hassle..money on thinner and oil brushes....
> 
> $50.00 on primer is crazy... I use alot of super paint and a-100... nothing over $23/gallon so spending $50 on primer is nuts to me.....
> 
> no ones paying for that around here.....


For a good oil based primer including tax that is average for GOOD primers and most paints we use are about the same price, we use BM or California paints only, we do not use cheap home depot paints on any HO jobs. When we have a customer ask us to use BM Impervo I tell them straight out that costs $75.00 a gallon and most of the time they are fine with paying the extra price since they already have had it used and like it. $75.00 a gallon or more to me is expensive $50.00 a gallon like I said is average, Aura is $55+, SW Duration is $60+. SW and BM prices around here are very close.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

My understanding is that a quality ext. alkyd primer contains linseed oil which replenishes the woods natural oils that help keep the wood fibers together. I've seen old timers start by priming w thinned down linseed oil before any primer is applied.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> For a good oil based primer including tax that is average for GOOD primers and most paints we use are about the same price, we use BM or California paints only, we do not use cheap home depot paints on any HO jobs. When we have a customer ask us to use BM Impervo I tell them straight out that costs $75.00 a gallon and most of the time they are fine with paying the extra price since they already have had it used and like it. $75.00 a gallon or more to me is expensive $50.00 a gallon like I said is average, Aura is $55+, SW Duration is $60+. SW and BM prices around here are very close.


how much is super paint ? thats crazy paint prices...but the again i know prices increase when you cross into Illinois too... it has something to do with how they make the paint...Vocs ect...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> The home depots in my area just started carrying this.
> 
> 34.97 /gallon


anyone know if this product can be tinted?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> anyone know if this product can be tinted?


:whistling2:


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Generally when a brand that has no color chart, like zinsser, says it's tintable, it means a store can add at the most 2oz. of colorant safely unless they specifically have a deep tint base. Just because it can fit in the can doesn't mean it's good for the coating. Tint tolerance can cause problems sometimes immediately or in the future when not taken into consideration. The new waterborne systems help a lot with not extending the dry time but not all off brands are formulated to accept them and have conventional higher glycol tints in mind.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Generally when a brand that has no color chart, like zinsser, says it's tintable, it means a store can add at the most 2oz. of colorant safely unless they specifically have a deep tint base. Just because it can fit in the can doesn't mean it's good for the coating. Tint tolerance can cause problems sometimes immediately or in the future when not taken into consideration. The new waterborne systems help a lot with not extending the dry time but not all off brands are formulated to accept them and have conventional higher glycol tints in mind.


I ask because I just used sherwin s rx prime and had it tinted red and green. But its really thin...I aldo expected a sticky glue like substance like mad dog ...not the case


----------



## timc (Jun 23, 2013)

*Peel Bond is difficult to find in Chattanooga*

Even our local SW stores have pulled the display in favor of their new competing product and moved the few gallons of Peel Bond inventory to the back of the stores. I just purchased 12 gallons of Peel Bond from Hardwareworld.com (Kansas based). I ordered it on the 25th, it shipped, the 26th and arrived FedEx Ground on the 28th (today). It was $28.86/gal, no tax, $39 shipping (so it wound up costing me about $32/gal including shipping). It came very well packaged.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I have yet to use this product so I have this question to those who have. So lets say in 10 years you get called back for a repaint and you have to prep this stuff because its failing in spots. Will it scrape? Will it sand? Will it feather? Will the future generation of painters be MF'n you?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

richmondpainting said:


> cover stain $14.75 all day.... just tryed sherwins prime rx... @$29.50..big jump for me....just thinking it might save me the hassle..money on thinner and oil brushes....
> 
> $50.00 on primer is crazy... I use alot of super paint and a-100... nothing over $23/gallon so spending $50 on primer is nuts to me.....
> 
> no ones paying for that around here.....


ummmmm....i am. on every single job. worth every penny. :thumbsup:


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Most feel a slower drying oil than cover stain is better for raw wood. Multipurpose primers have a place, but so do specific purpose primers.


coverstain is ****e. yes it "covers the stain", but it is too brittle to hold up to the heavy coatings like duration or superpaint. i've done the repaints on new construction jobs from 6 to 7 years ago that used coverstain as the primer, with woodscapes, duration, or superpaint as the topcoat. miserable failures. 

i use smartprime for new wood on new construction as it blocks tannin stains, followed by two coats of woodscapes or superpaint. much better system. 

peel bond is the only primer i will use on repaints. the difference i have seen in many applications is that idiots (usually national franchises with zero actual painting experience) will use peel bond as a silver bullet. they won't even scrape or caulk large voids. they will just pour the peel bond on without even scraping. 

i'd like to simultaneously thank them for making real contractors look good, and also give them a kick to the teets for carpetbombing our fine state with slick marketing campaigns so effective that they gobble up 70 percent of the jobs in the area. Then, they will try to subcontract out to hurting paint companies in the area. (How nice of them) How about you take this job that you can't complete effectively because you have never painted before, that you then offer to subcontract for about $15 an hour, and shove it up your.....

CertaHo, CollegeHo, and Collegedoesn'twork: You suck. keep on carpet bombing. real contractors will clean up your epic messes.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mblosik said:


> coverstain is ****e. yes it "covers the stain", but it is too brittle to hold up to the heavy coatings like duration or superpaint. i've done the repaints on new construction jobs from 6 to 7 years ago that used coverstain as the primer, with woodscapes, duration, or superpaint as the topcoat. miserable failures.
> 
> i use smartprime for new wood on new construction as it blocks tannin stains, followed by two coats of woodscapes or superpaint. much better system.
> 
> ...


Do you find that a good coat of peel bond over old cedar blocks the tannins? I've had mixed results. With Duration it seemed to, but that might have been the duration blocking the stain. With resilience I had bleeding. Haven't used it lately under BM coatings. Have been using a double whammy of Ppg Permanizer plus on weathered areas followed by spot priming on whatever was down to bare wood with 123 or 123 plus (same as smart prime). Would rather just use one primer, and I do like peel bond, although I don't think it's as good as Permanizer over weathered, porous type surfaces. Just my gut on that.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Do you find that a good coat of peel bond over old cedar blocks the tannins? I've had mixed results. With Duration it seemed to, but that might have been the duration blocking the stain. With resilience I had bleeding. Haven't used it lately under BM coatings. Have been using a double whammy of Ppg Permanizer plus on weathered areas followed by spot priming on whatever was down to bare wood with 123 or 123 plus (same as smart prime). Would rather just use one primer, and I do like peel bond, although I don't think it's as good as Permanizer over weathered, porous type surfaces. Just my gut on that.


We use the cedar bleed additive from peelbond. XIM. So far it's held up we follow directions to the T with it. I love hearing you talk about PPG PP used that product for many years but no PPG dealers left here. Peelbond primer used properly can't be beat .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Nick! That sounds like a good way to go. I'll see if I can find that additive. I rarely see it offered. In fact I've only seen it once a store was trying to give away a few bottles cuz they never sell it.


----------

